# How to Clean Brute force Injectors?



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Do we have a how to on cleaning the Injectors? I am having problems at high RPMs or under heavy loads she is stuttering. I just recently replaced the pump and it fixed the problem. It could have been because I didnt have alot of gas in it but if thats not the case I am going to try and clean the injectors. Is there a way to test the TPS I have heard that is a leading problem in these brutes too.


----------

